# Royal Resorts Leaving Interval International



## randster2 (Apr 13, 2011)

I am at the Royal Sands.  Our host told us that the Royals will not be part of Interval International in the future.  Has anyone heard this?  Thanks.


----------



## johnsontrio (Apr 13, 2011)

I know that the new development, Grand Residences, in Puerto Morelos is going to be part of an exclusive exchange organization that specializes in high end properties.  I have not heard of any changes coming for the other Royal properties.  We will be there shortly and  will ask my sales rep.


----------



## randster2 (Apr 13, 2011)

The host also said the Royal Mayan ends in 2 years and the Royal Carribbean ends in 5 years.  He said the resorts might expire and not be renewed because of the economy.  He said the owners do not need II because they use their units, so they expect to leave II.  I saw the model for the Grande Residence.  It is very nice.  It is between $300,000 and $500,000 to own 5 weeks of fractional time.  Members can trade their units to own.  I do not know if the host was trying to create a need to buy, or if the Royal Mayan and Royal Carribbean will be gone and trades through II will no longer be an option.


----------



## pjrose (Apr 13, 2011)

randster2 said:


> The host also said the Royal Mayan ends in 2 years and the Royal Carribbean ends in 5 years.  He said the resorts might expire and not be renewed because of the economy.  He said the owners do not need II because they use their units, so they expect to leave II.  I saw the model for the Grande Residence.  It is very nice.  It is between $300,000 and $500,000 to own 5 weeks of fractional time.  Members can trade their units to own.  I do not know if the host was trying to create a need to buy, or if the Royal Mayan and Royal Carribbean will be gone and trades through II will no longer be an option.



A few years ago they said the Mayan definitely wouldn't be renewed.  Then they said they had a European buyer for the Tri-Royals.  Now it's "might" not be renewed.  The crystal balls are still cloudy.

As far as II goes, I hadn't heard this, but I can't imagine that they wouldn't continue with II.  That was a big selling point, and a lot of owners use II.  Also, II brings in a lot of exchangers who become potential buyers.  I think if that comes up for serious discussion there will be a lot of dissension.  

Yes, they are trying to create a need to buy.

The Royal Sands and Royal Haciendas both have plenty of years left and can be bought resale.


----------



## Phydeaux (Apr 13, 2011)

randster2 said:


> I am at the Royal Sands.  Our host told us that the Royals will not be part of Interval International in the future.  Has anyone heard this?  Thanks.



I have very strong doubts on the validity of this. We'll see...


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 13, 2011)

This sounds like sales baloney to me.  "Yeah, sure you can trade in, or rent Getaways from II right now, but that's not going to last - haven't you heard?  We are leaving II next year - so buy now and lock in your ownership, because those cheap rentals and trades are a thing of the past!"


----------



## tonyg (Apr 13, 2011)

Most of the Royals' sales reps are pretty good, but some have been known to be greedy enough to use sales tactics and lies.


----------



## geoffb (Apr 13, 2011)

tonyg said:


> Most of the Royals' sales reps are pretty good, but some have been known to be greedy enough to use sales tactics and lies.


That seems like a statement that would lose a sale, not gain one.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 13, 2011)

geoffb said:


> That seems like a statement that would lose a sale, not gain one.



It is super cheap and easy to trade into Mexico or rent Getaways.  If that option went away, it would look more attractive to buy there - or a sale person might think so, anyway.


----------



## randster2 (Apr 13, 2011)

The host who did the presentation said the Royals are leaving II.  The exit guy came over at the end, and said the same thing.  I have been through Royal presentations in the past, which were low key.  I was surprised 2 different Royal reps would say II is being dropped by members' requests.


----------



## kenie (Apr 13, 2011)

Why would members request this?
Right now they can exchange the L/O unit for another 1 or 2 bdr through II.
You can't do that internally.
I'll be at the Haciendas in 2 weeks, so I'll ask about it then.


----------



## RFW (Apr 14, 2011)

I posted a question about this on the Royal Resorts Message Board. I will post the reply here when I get one.


----------



## DavidO (Apr 14, 2011)

*It may happen*

We are at the Sands this week and I asked our rep, who is a manager, if it is true and he said they are considering it.  They are required to have an exchange option for owners, but they are looking at other options besides II and RCI.


----------



## randster2 (Apr 14, 2011)

What other trade option would the Royals use?  The host did not have an answer when I asked that question.  By the way, the weather is great this week at the Royal Sands!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 14, 2011)

randster2 said:


> What other trade option would the Royals use?  The host did not have an answer when I asked that question.  By the way, the weather is great this week at the Royal Sands!


Registry Collection and SFX would be my first guesses.  Both of those could be marketed as "upscale" exchange opportunities that are in keeping with the premier branding of the Royals.  Registry Collection would also allow more general exchanges into the overall RCI system.


----------



## heathpack (Apr 14, 2011)

We are at the Royal Haciendas.  Struck up a conversation with a guy at the pool bar, he's a Marriott owner, traded in like us thru II.  Went to a sales presentation today and was told the same thing- Royals renegotiating with II, considering going with a more "upscale" exchange company, people like him would get locked out in the future, he better buy now.  He felt like the salesman was actually a little rude about it.

Funny thing, I told him, we had a similar experience, except with a Marriott salesman at Ko Olina- better buy, Marriott was conspiring to keep the Hyatt riffraff out.  This us the reason we have not interacted in any way with our concierge and have refused to meet with any TS salesman since.

However, where there's smoke, there may be fire. Perhaps some sort of change is coming.

H


----------



## RFW (Apr 15, 2011)

EQCM RFW said:


> I posted a question about this on the Royal Resorts Message Board. I will post the reply here when I get one.



Still no replies or comment on the Royal Resorts Message Board.


----------



## equitax (Apr 15, 2011)

*Well Said!*

The same way weeks are dead in the world of Marriott...




DeniseM said:


> This sounds like sales baloney to me.  "Yeah, sure you can trade in, or rent Getaways from II right now, but that's not going to last - haven't you heard?  We are leaving II next year - so buy now and lock in your ownership, because those cheap rentals and trades are a thing of the past!"


----------



## ml855 (Apr 15, 2011)

If the Royals leave II what will happen to the exchanges that have already been met.  We have an exchange into the Royal Sands June, 2012, will they still honor this exchange?


----------



## ilene13 (Apr 15, 2011)

We are leaving for the Sands in the morning--I will definitely check it out.


----------



## pjrose (Apr 16, 2011)

ml855 said:


> If the Royals leave II what will happen to the exchanges that have already been met.  We have an exchange into the Royal Sands June, 2012, will they still honor this exchange?



I would think so....because the owner of that villa deposited it into II while the Royals were part of II, and you pulled it from II while the Royals were part of II...meanwhile the depositer has or can pull an exchange to go elsewhere.

I can't imagine they could fail to honor deposits and exchanges made while the contract with a resort was in effect.

I also can't imagine that the Royals will really leave II.  The new Residences would likely be part of an upscale exchange company, but likely not the "regular" Royals.  That's just my crystal ball, though, so ???


----------



## randster2 (Apr 16, 2011)

The host said the Residences will be managed by the same company that handles the Ritz Carlton.  The host did not say the Royal Resorts will be managed by the same company because it is upscale.  The Royals are presenting the Residences as exclusive.


----------



## ml855 (Apr 19, 2011)

pjrose said:


> I would think so....because the owner of that villa deposited it into II while the Royals were part of II, and you pulled it from II while the Royals were part of II...meanwhile the depositer has or can pull an exchange to go elsewhere.
> 
> I can't imagine they could fail to honor deposits and exchanges made while the contract with a resort was in effect.
> 
> I also can't imagine that the Royals will really leave II.  The new Residences would likely be part of an upscale exchange company, but likely not the "regular" Royals.  That's just my crystal ball, though, so ???



Thanks.  The Sands is one of our favorite resorts and I'll hate not being able to exchange in.  If they do leave II, I guess we'll just have to purchase a week.


----------



## timeos2 (Apr 19, 2011)

ml855 said:


> If the Royals leave II what will happen to the exchanges that have already been met.  We have an exchange into the Royal Sands June, 2012, will they still honor this exchange?



Unless the Royals are under the thumb of the developer - ie they have control over use assignment at all times in a RTU type ownership - then even if they did switch exchange companies the owners could choose to stay with II. If it is an RTU and controlled use assignment - think DVC in the States - they can and have changed companies and the "owners" have zero say. A real downside to many RTU type ownerships (really long term leases).


----------



## ilene13 (Apr 19, 2011)

I asked my sales representative whom I've dealt with for 16 years and he said he has not heard anything about the RR leaving II.  He felt that it was not true!


----------



## BoaterMike (Apr 19, 2011)

I don't understand why they would want to block the flow II owners from other resorts because they represent potential new customers who may buy developer inventory.  They also risk making us owners very unhappy since it could greatly impact our exchange options.  

I got the impression when we did the dog-and-pony-show last October that RR resents Marriott owners trading in to the RR for some reason.  The salesman indicated that Marriott owners would no longer be able to trade in to RR.  We blew it off as salesman BS, but perhaps there was something to it.  

Mike


----------



## pjrose (Apr 19, 2011)

BoaterMike said:


> I got the impression when we did the dog-and-pony-show last October that RR resents Marriott owners trading in to the RR for some reason.  The salesman indicated that Marriott owners would no longer be able to trade in to RR.  We blew it off as *salesman BS*, but perhaps there was something to it.
> 
> Mike



That's what it sounds like to me!  I've never gotten that impression from anyone at RR.


----------



## dmorea (Apr 23, 2011)

*Bonus week offer ?*

Any possible connection to the fact I was just offered bonus time at II to deposit winter 2012 RR weeks by June 19th? 

I just opened my II account to consider an exchange and  it showed up under my units .


----------



## pjrose (Apr 24, 2011)

dmorea said:


> Any possible connection to the fact I was just offered bonus time at II to deposit winter 2012 RR weeks by June 19th?
> 
> I just opened my II account to consider an exchange and  it showed up under my units .



I wouldn't think so - they frequently offer bonus weeks for RR deposits.  It used to be all the time, but lately I've only seen it sometimes.


----------



## ilene13 (Apr 24, 2011)

We just returned from a week at the Royal Sands.  I asked a member of the advisory committee and he knew nothing about the RR leaving II.  The operations manager told a friend that they were not leaving II only possibly adding RCI so that owners have more choices  My salesman who has been with RR since 1994 said that he has not heard anything.  I guess only time will tell.


----------



## hunkyleebo (Apr 24, 2011)

I am at Royal Sands right now.  Some resorts affiliate with both II AND RCI.  Maybe the sales person heard they were joining RCI and was confused and thought that meant they were leaving II?

I'll try and ask around this week while I'm here.


----------

